# Gamers of ALL WALKS sought in Mobile, AL!



## dave_o (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, kiddies. I recently have moved to Mobile, AL (which is actually a very nice place; it's as if someone took a city from SoCal and transplanted it rather violently), and am looking for gamers here. I've already found a core group, and we've even got a few games going on at the local comic shop (Sincere Comics). There's a Dragonlance 3.5E game, a CoC d20/Aliens game, a regular CoC d20 game, a World of Darkness game, and my game, Manifest Destiny, which is D&D3E set an 1840s in which the Spanish have most of the US, and the Asian races are elves. It's like Tank Girl + Deadlands d20 + D&D. 

In any case, if any of you rad gamers are here in the Mobile area, post! You've probably already seen me -- I'm the guy with the bleached blonde nigh-Dragonball Z hair.

In any case, talk to me here, and I hope to meet you soon.


----------



## dave_o (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a bump and a definitive list of what gaming pleasures are available to whoever is interested (all are regular games with vacancies):

Conan d20, Call of Cthulhu d20, Dragonlance d20, my homebrew which is D&D 3E set in the wild and weird west, and Vampire: the Masquerade!


----------



## scourger (Aug 7, 2004)

A buddy told me recently that Sincere Comics is closing.  I didn't realize Dave had any in-store gaming.


----------



## DarkElfThief (Aug 23, 2004)

*Looking for people to game with in Mobile*

Hey, what s up, name is dustin.  just got married and moved to mobile so my wife can go to school at USA.  left gaming group behind  , but i havent given up on gaming just yet.  i ve played 2nd & 3rd ed dnd, 7th seas, shadowrun, vampire,to name a few...just started reading the forgotten realms books and ache to game again.  call me at 344-1261(answering machine take while to pick up if no one answers) or email at seruleandathief@aol.com.  hope to be gaming with someone so....


AND MAY THE SCHWARTZ BE WITH YOU


----------



## The Quiet Storm (Aug 26, 2004)

Just an update:
As of a week or two ago, Sincere Comics IS closed.  I went by to buy Magic cards (got some pretty great deals; they were just about giving them away), and the guy there said they were going out of business.

I'm headed back to college soon, so I can't play, but it's good to know there is a decent gamer community in the area.  Good luck finding a group!


----------



## dave_o (Mar 19, 2005)

BUMP!

Sincere is closed, yes, but Dave Sincere was kind of a douchebag, anyway. I, however, have a very healthy gaming group so any of you Mobile gamers BUMP THIS THREAD AND LET ME KNOW ABOUT YOU!


----------

